# Spinach And Orange Salad...Low Fat



## Filus59602 (Nov 17, 2002)

Spinach And Orange Salad 

Prep Time: 20 min 
Total Time: 20 min 
Serves: 10 

10 cups torn spinach 
2 cups fresh orange sections 
1/2 cup sliced red onion 
1 pkg. (4 oz.) ATHENOS Traditional Crumbled Feta Cheese 
1 cup prepared GOOD SEASONS Italian Salad Dressing Mix for Fat Free Dressing 

TOSS spinach, oranges, onion and cheese in large bowl. ADD salad dressing; toss lightly. 

Tips From the Kraft Kitchens: 
Great Substitute: Prepare as directed, substituting 2 cans (11 oz. each) mandarin orange segments, drained, for fresh orange sections. 

Nutritional Bonus 
Enjoy this refreshing low fat spinach salad. It is an excellent source of vitamins A & C, and is low in cholesterol. 

Nutrition (per serving): Diet Exchange: 1/2 Fruit,1 Vegetable,1/2 Fat ++++ Calories 70 ... Total fat 2.5 g ( Saturated fat 1.5 g)...Cholesterol 5 mg ... Sodium 330 mg ... Carbohydrate 8 g ... Dietary fiber 2 g ... Sugars 5 g .... Protein 3 g


----------

